# Cabinets!!



## caryatid (Jan 27, 2003)

I am soo excited! My friend moved and remodeled their new kitchen and gave me all their old kitchen cabinets! Today a friend came over and we installed them all in my sewing room!

:dance: 

Once they were up, my hubby said "Hey, now we can put the tools in here instead of in the laundry room." I glared at him, hugged a cabinet and growled "MINE!!" He laughed because most of the power tools are mine anyway. 

Now I"m going to start moving my tables in and organizing all my art supplies (out of reach of children!) I can't tell you how many times the kids (and DH) have gotten into my nice, expensive supplies. The tiny brush I use for portrait painting just isn't the same after a 9yo uses it for painting a model. Poison controlled really impressed me when my 2yo ate one of my oil pastel crayons and they asked me what brand and color it was!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations! What a windfall, I'd love to have cabinets in my sewing room. I just have open shelves and plastic totes. 

I laughed at your husband's tool idea, mine keeps putting tools in the file cabinet.

Halo


----------



## caryatid (Jan 27, 2003)

The file cabinet? That's an odd one. 

Ours have a habit of getting a bit scattered. I put them in the laundry room, DH puts them in the shed, or next to his computer, so I have to go searching to find things when I need them. I keep telling him that he should put them where *I* put them, since I use them much more than he does. (But he doesn't listen of course) LOL


----------

